# How to save LR CC edits to hard drive



## Bklug53095 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi, I have just imported and edited over 2,000 pics in LR CC. I want to save the pics in a raw format to my hard drive so I can do further editing in PSE.   All LR CC let’s me do is save the original file. I did select ‘save original and settings’ but it just created 2 independent files; the original (unedited) raw file and another file that will not open. 
Any help to get my edited pics from LR CC to PSE would be much appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 9, 2018)

You can't save a picture in raw format. Saving a proprietary raw file as "original + Settings" does indeed create a copy of the original and the settings are contained in an XMP sidecar file (presumably that's the other file that you mention). Lightroom is a non-destructive editor, so the original is not changed when you edit, the edits are stored in the catalog, so what you are seeing is what you should expect to see.

If you keep the XMP sidecar file in the same folder as the copy of the original, then try to import that original into PSE, what happens? Do you see the edited or unedited image?


----------



## Bklug53095 (Oct 9, 2018)

Amazing!  It opened in PSE as a raw with LR edits. 
An additional screen (pic attached) did come up ‘Camera Raw - Canon 70D’ but when I clicked open it opened with edits. No issues.  
Thanks so much for the guidance! 
Beth


----------

